# rtorrent, 32 bit Freebsd, and ZFS?



## wonslung (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone has been able to get rtorrent to work properly on low spec systems with ZFS

i'm talking about a system like this:

500 gb hard drive, 2-3 ghz single core celeron or pentium D 
2 gb ram 

I'm mostly insterested in people who have fast connections.

the reason i ask is , while i've had no problem on faster systems, the last time i tried ZFS on such a system, even with amd64, it was very slow.

The process would "lock up" for 10-20 seconds at a time, sometimes longer.  If you looked in ps you'd see D as in disk wait.
Sometimes it would lock up and STAY locked up, unable to be killed.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm no ZFS expert but I've always been told ZFS requires quite a lot of horsepower, memory and cpu.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2009)

My Pentium 4-HTT @3Ghz, 2.5GB ram didn't cooperate with rtorrent (when I use zfs), but it wroks very well with transmission-daemon 

Last time I used rtorrent it seamed to me, that there was some kind of memory leak or something..... because If I was dowloading/uploading many torrents at same time on high speed for longer time... my PC would hung or reboot [don't remember exactly what happened].

With transmission daemon, I haven't had any problems at all. [I run it in jail.]


----------



## wonslung (Dec 10, 2009)

yah, i have to use rtorrent, it works fine on ufs, and on my more powerful systems it works amazingly well with ZFS

It just doesn't seem to like low memory system or systems with only 1 hard drive.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think 2.5G is low memory system.... and I usually have about 1G (1.3G atm) free memory...
Also I have 2 HDD's


----------



## wonslung (Dec 11, 2009)

i dunno man, what i DO know is that systems with a lot of memory seem to be fine with rtorrent and zfs and systems without zfs seem to be fine regardless when it comes to rtorrent.

also, if you are doing a LOT of torrent downloads, rtorrent is still the best client out there...i just wonder if there is a specific problem with how it works that makes it perform so badly with ZFS or if this is just an underlying problem with ZFS in FreeBSD


----------

